
RES dev describes how Edge team went extra mile to accommodate ext. integration - mendelk
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5lnyeh/what_apple_gives_you_for_100_as_a_safari/dbx3pkw/?context=3&st=ixj2goge&sh=df23a0f3
======
mendelk
Sorry for the r/titlegore, but I thought the HN community would appreciate
this!

